# cheat sheet



## nORKy (Sep 12, 2011)

Does someone know how to write a cheat sheet like this: 
http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/jquery12_colorcharge.png

?


----------



## fonz (Sep 12, 2011)

nORKy said:
			
		

> Does someone knwon how to write cheat sheet like this



For starters, it can probably be done with a graphics editor such as graphics/gimp. But it will require considerable GIMP skills and even then still be a whole lot of work.
There might be specialised tools for this sort of thing. I wouldn't know any, but maybe somebody else does.
One other option I can think of is to use HTML/CSS to make a web page that displays such a table and then crop it from a browser screenshot.
Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 13, 2011)

nORKy said:
			
		

> Does someone know how to write a cheat sheet like this:
> http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/jquery12_colorcharge.png
> 
> ?



Inkscape would be a good, though you'd have to do all the tables yourself. A lot of spreadsheet applications have the ability to generate vectorized tables, so those might be worth looking into.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 13, 2011)

You can probably do that with LaTeX somehow.... (but don't ask how)
One simple way I could think of, is to use spreadsheet, and add some background image, then simply type text....
Finally you can write script in ImageMagick or GraphicsMagic  That a bit harder, but possible


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 13, 2011)

@fonz is correct. Inkscape is the tool for this, not gimp.


----------



## fonz (Sep 13, 2011)

Another problem with using the Gimp is that it will be a royal pain in the patootie to make modifications, unless you've got the whole thing scripted but in that case you wouldn't be asking here anyway  In short: it _can_ be done with the Gimp, but unless you hold a black belt in script-fu (or wish to acquire one) you probably shouldn't.

@graudeejs: LaTeX isn't the easiest thing to learn, but I think it's a pretty good suggestion for someone who's sufficiently skilled at it.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

Contact whoever made that sheet and ask them what they used.


----------



## ramonovski (Sep 14, 2011)

Vectorial design tools like Inkscape or Krita are perfect for this, and our eyes are gonna thank you.

Just search for patterns, text and trace tutorials at Inkscape's site.


----------



## nORKy (Sep 14, 2011)

ok, thans you all. I'll try inkscape


----------

